# 3 point lift arm



## bryantS (7 mo ago)

On my recently acquired 1949 Ford 8n, the left side lift arm, leveling rod, and rock shaft arm don't line up properly. I can force them together but then makes everything bind up and not move smoothly. The leveling rod and the lift arm are brand new but I think it was an issue before because the old leveling rod looks like it was bent to make it work.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello bryantS, welcome to the forum.

Paint the old (bent) leveling rod so it looks pretty, and put it back in service. Either that, or determine where the system is damaged, heat as necessary and bend back to original


----------

